# 150Ah, reicht das?



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo Boardies,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Akku für meinen Minn Kota zulegen, der in Fahrstufe 5 ca. 34 A Strom zieht. Leider hatte ich noch nie das Vergnügen, den Motor mit einer intakten Batterie zu fahren, da ich Boot nebst Motor und (Starter-) Batterie gebraucht erstanden habe und die Batterie Schrott war.
Ich habe lange recherchiert, telefoniert und soweit mir möglich, alle Informationen gebündelt. 
Fazit: Es wird eine Verbraucherbatterie, fest steht noch nicht ganz, ob AGM oder GEL. Die Größe wäre auch noch zu diskutieren.
Nun meine Fragen:
1. Macht der Motor (ist ein Minn Kota Turbo 90) auf Fahrstufe 5 richtig Dampf oder anders herum gefragt, nutzt man diese Fahrstufe überhaupt so oft? Reichen nicht auch Stufe 3 oder 4 zum Wechseln von Spots etc? Der verbrauchte Strom würde sich dann drastisch reduzieren.|kopfkrat
2. Welche Batteriegröße ist empfehlenswert für einen Angeltrip von 3-4 Stunden und sofortigem Nachladen der Batterie am Landstrom? Mir schwant eine 200Ah-Batterie vor, allerdings ist die ziemlich teuer und ich frage mich, ob ich die große Kapazität überhaupt nutze? Oder reichen auch 150Ah? Verkäufer raten mir immer zur größeren 200Ah, ist klar, die bringt ja auch rund 100 Euro mehr in die Kasse. |bigeyes
3. Soll ich AGM oder GEL nehmen?

Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen aus?
Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

hi
Also ich besitze ne 170Ah Exide Gel 55er Minn Kota.Je nach Wind Wetter Wellen kommt man bis zu 6Std mit hin.Aber auf die Stunde genau kann man das nicht sagen.Hinzu kommt meine 170Ah wiegt 45kg und die schleppen ist nicht ganz so einfach,es geht aber ist halt etwas umständlich.
Raten tu ich dir zu einer Gel da hast du auf längere zeit mehr von,und du kannst sie fast ganz leer ziehen ohne das sie Schaden nimmt!Und ob nun 150Ah oder 200Ah mit der 150er müstest du gute 5Std (Schaltstufe 5) fahren können,wenn der teich See ruhig ist.Bei Wind und Wellen können es auch nur 3Std sein das kann man so nicht sagen.
Aber mit 150Ah Gel machst du nix falsch!
lg


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Hallo gründler,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
In der "Yacht" 3/2007 war ein Test, der als Fazit GEL-Batterien nur denen empfiehlt, die gewährleisten können, dass die Batterie mind. 12h geladen wird, nachdem sie teilentladen wurde. Wenn es aber morgens beißt und ich abends wieder raus will, komme ich nicht auf die 12 Stunden. Die AGM hat den Vorteil, dass man sie mit höherem Strom laden kann (bis 30% der Kapazität), was die Ladezeit erheblich verringert. Hmm...#c
Allerdings kann man "nur" ca. 400 Zyklen bei AGM rechnen, GEL leben wohl länger.
Die in dem Test gemessene Kapazität lag bei AGM bei 210Ah, bei GEL bei 170AH, wohlgemerkt bei einer Nennkapazität von 200Ah bei beiden Typen vom selben Hersteller.
Es scheint also auch dort Unterschiede zu geben. Nenn- und tatsächliche Kapazität wichen ab, bei AGM in die richtige Richtung. |rolleyes
Ich weiß nicht....


----------



## Gummischuh (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Moin Drehteufel
Mal ganz vereinfachtund theoretisch:
'Ne 150er is' grenzwertig für 4 Std., weil 4hx36A=144AH
In der Praxis wäre deshalb 'ne 2ooer sicherlich besser.
Ob Du immer die höchste Stufe benötigst, das liegt u.a. am Boot...Wind...Strömung etc.
"Richtig Dampf" sollteste nicht erwarten. 12Vx36A=432Watt=0.432kW=Nichma 1 PS



> Wenn es aber morgens beißt und ich abends wieder raus will, komme ich nicht auf die 12 Stunden.


Also, ...mehr Kapazität...oder 2 Batterien. Dann stellt sich das Problem nicht.


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo gründler,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> In der "Yacht" 3/2007 war ein Test, der als Fazit GEL-Batterien nur denen empfiehlt, die gewährleisten können, dass die Batterie mind. 12h geladen wird, nachdem sie teilentladen wurde. Wenn es aber morgens beißt und ich abends wieder raus will, komme ich nicht auf die 12 Stunden. Die AGM hat den Vorteil, dass man sie mit höherem Strom laden kann (bis 30% der Kapazität), was die Ladezeit erheblich verringert. Hmm...#c
> ...


 

Sicher gibt es Vor und Nachteile,ich besitze 3 verschiedene Gel Batterien 170 110 90AH und eine AGM 140AH.Fahre ich nun beide Batterien bei gleichen Bedingungen,macht die AGM nur die Hälfte der Zeit mit gegenüber der Gel,und da du ja auch nicht unbedingt willst das die Batterie nach 2 Std schon schlapp macht biste was Std.betrifft mit Gel besser dran.Hinzu kommt die Zyklenfestigkeit bei der Gel ist besser, du kannst die ruhig mal leer ziehen ohne das sie Schaden nimmt.Ich lade alle meine Batterien mit einem Sterling Pro Lader(leider sehr teuer) mit 30Ah der Regelt den Ladestrom Automatisch in 3 Ladestufenerkennung.Und wenn ich nun mal nur die hälfte raus genommen habe und sie dann geladen habe,sagt mir das Sterling nach 5Std VOLL und schaltet Automatisch ab.Das meine Gel dadurch bis jetzt Schaden genommen hat kann ich nicht sagen.Und das ist schön öfter der fall gewesen ohne die 12Std einzuhalten,wenn der Lader ausschaltet dann wird er das nicht aus langeweile tun,weil wenn sie voll ist geht nix mehr rein,und der Sterling schaltet sich ab.
Was du nun tust bleibt deine entscheidung,ich werde in Zukunft bei Gel bleiben,und das ne Batterie die ständig Arbeiten muß nicht ewig hält ist doch auch klar.Ob nun Gel oder AGM oder Blei alle werden irgendwann cuuuu sagen man kann sie nur durch richtige Wartung guter Lader länger am leben erhalten,aber ewig halten sie bei häufigen gebrauch nicht.
lg


----------



## Jayjay2000 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit dem Thema Batterie für meinen E-Motor.
Ich werde wohl zwei oder drei kleinere (40-60Ah) Gel Batterien nehmen, denn dann kann ich auch bei kürzeren Fahrten mal nur Eine nehmen und muss nicht soviel Gewicht schleppen oder kann die anderen schon laden.

Gruß

Johannes


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Danke für Eure Antworten,
scheint so, als ob es wohl doch die 200Ah GEL werden wird, die wiegt aber dann 66kg. Glücklicherweise transportiere ich die genau nur 2x im Jahr, einmal im Frühjahr, das zweite Mal im Winter, wenn das Boot raus kommt.
Mein Ladegerät ist ein CTEK Multi XS 25000, sollte in Ordnung dafür sein.
Habt ihr eine günstige Bezugsquelle für eine 200Ah-GEL-Batterie? Ich könnte eine für 387 Euro bekommen, die Preise für Batterien sind echt der Hammer...|gr:


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Ich habe für meine Exide 330€ hingelegt,habe mir die aber über nen Autoteilehandel bestellen lassen so konnte ich noch runter handeln,Neu liegt die bei 350-400€.Die anderen habe ich zb aus einer Messe Notstromanlage(Alarm)die andere aus'n Gabelstabler weil der neue gekriegt hat.Must mal bißchen rum hören und schauen wichtig ist das der Lader IUoUo Ladekennlinie hat mit normalen Ladern machst du sonst die Batterie kaputt,die Gel brauchen höheren Ladestrom 13,8-14,3Volt.Kann man aber alles bei Googel nachlesen.Ach ja nen Diditales Messgerät für Volt usw.kann nicht schaden so kannste immer überprüfen ob die Batterie noch volle Leistung hat,und ob dein Lader richtige Voltzahl liefert,ich überprüfe regelmässig alle Werte.  
lg

Ps:dein Lader ist ok dafür habe gerade mal nachgeschaut!


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Welches Modell von Exide hast Du? Finde da gar keine 170er GEL. 330 Euro ist okay denke ich, trotzdem eine Stange Geld.
Ne gebrauchte will ich nicht...


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Bin extra in Garage gerannt Exide 140Ah und die vom Stabbler 170Ah AGM die kommt aus England oder so|kopfkrat steht nix drauf welche Firma.
Aber zum Thema gebraucht für 20€ ne Gel die 2Jahre alt ist,ich hab nix falsch gemacht und die lief bis jetzt 1 Saison 3mal die Woche Volllast und ist immer noch 100% ok.Liegt auch nach Wochen nicht gebrauch noch konstant über 12,7Volt.Also gebraucht ist nicht gleich alles Mist,ich hab das glück ich habe Beziehungen zu jemand der viel mit Notstrom Stabbler usw zu tun hat.Und da werden ab und an mal welche getauscht,die aber wie neu sind gerade aus ner Notstromanlage die sind top!müssen aber nach einer gewissen Zeit getauscht werden auch wenn sie noch heile sind,und ich kriege die die drin waren fürn Appel und nen Ei.Wann springt die denn mal an?Sehr selten und daher sind die Batterien nicht belastet worden.Und solange die Saft liefern ist mir das egal was da drauf steht wie alt usw.Für 20-40€ machste nix falsch.Nur die Exide hab ich vor 2Jahren neu gekauft.

lg


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Da kannste doch Deine Beziehungen mal spielen lassen, für den Preis würde ich auch zwei, drei Stück nehmen... Nee mal ehrlich, das wäre schon Klasse.
Mal was anderes, bei ebay habe ich gerade einen E-Motor Rhino vx 54 für sagenhafte 249 Euro im Sofortkauf gesehen. Da kann doch nur was faul sein oder? Der kostet normal mind. 399 Euro bei diversen Bootsläden. Der wäre was für mich, 24,5 kp Schub. Du hast ja auch den stärksten (12V)-Minn Kota. Hattest Du vorher einen schwächeren und wenn ja, macht sich die jetzt höhere Schubkraft bemerkbar?


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Da kannste doch Deine Beziehungen mal spielen lassen, für den Preis würde ich auch zwei, drei Stück nehmen... Nee mal ehrlich, das wäre schon Klasse.
> Mal was anderes, bei ebay habe ich gerade einen E-Motor Rhino vx 54 für sagenhafte 249 Euro im Sofortkauf gesehen. Da kann doch nur was faul sein oder? Der kostet normal mind. 399 Euro bei diversen Bootsläden. Der wäre was für mich, 24,5 kp Schub. Du hast ja auch den stärksten (12V)-Minn Kota. Hattest Du vorher einen schwächeren und wenn ja, macht sich die jetzt höhere Schubkraft bemerkbar?


 

Ich hab noch nen 36er und den 55er aber das ist glaubig nicht der stärkste der 55er,aber gut druck macht er schon das stimmt kommt aber auch auf Bootsform Wetter usw an,und er frißt gut Strom auf Stufe 5.Rhino habe ich keine erfahrungen mit,wenn die Torqeedo nicht so teuer wären,weil die sind zur zeit die stärksten und schnellsten.Habe so einen Motor in fahrt gesehen die gehen ab wie nen kleiner Verbrenner,aber zu teuer fürn nen E-Motor.

Guckste hier

http://www.torqeedo.com/


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Torqeedo ist mir auch viel zu teuer.
Habe beim Rhino in den technischen Daten gelesen, dass er in der höchsten Fahrstufe 55 A zieht. Ganz schön heftig.
Auf der anderen Seite schreiben die, dass er eine Leistung von 365 Watt haben soll (in Fahrstufe 5). Das widerspricht sich doch irgendwie...55Ax12V=660Watt oder 365Watt/12V=30,416...A. Also irgendwas haut da nicht hin.
Merkst Du den Leistungsunterschied zwischen Deinem schwächeren und Deinem stärkeren Motor?
Würdest Du mit dem heutigen Wissen, wenn Du bis dato nur Deinen schwächeren Motor hättest, Dir trotzdem den 55er wieder kaufen?


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Ja klar macht sich das bemerkbar das der viel mehr druck hat.Aber sollte ja auch so sein das der mehr druck macht als nen 36er.Und wenn ich nen Shop hätte für Motoren würde ich auch alles schön schreiben damit Geld in die Kasse kommt.
Nen guter Händler gibt dir auch mal nen Vorführmodell zur Testfahrt mit oder läßt dich vergleichen direkt am Wasser ich habe alle beide direkt vor Ort gekauft nix 3.2.1. oder bestellt irgendwo.So kann ich auch immer direkt mit hin wenn was ist,und Minn Kota hat die Krankheit(kleinere Modelle) das öfters mal der Schaltstufenschalter durchbrennt.Beim meinem 36er schon 2 mal in 3 Jahren und auch bei anderen Besitzern passiert das öfter laut Verkäufer.Der große wird nicht so heiß oben auf'n Deckel (Schaltstufenschalter) wie der 36er.Aber es gibt soviele Hersteller da kann man doch genug vergleichen und was passendes rausfinden.Also würde min.nen 46er nehmen nix kleineres mehr.
lg


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Der Schalter hat bei meinem auch etwas weg, der geht auf Stufe 2 nicht mehr, ein neuer kostet wohl so um die 50 Euro. Mich stört auch etwas die Schaftlänge von 91cm, ist bei Deinem aber wohl auch so...auf meiner Anka ist damit kein komfortables Steuern möglich, weil die Pinne dann doch sehr weit draußen steht und ich hochgreifen muss.
Wie tief soll die Schraube hängen? Kurz unterhalb des Rumpfes für optimalen Schub oder?


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Der Schalter hat bei meinem auch etwas weg, der geht auf Stufe 2 nicht mehr, ein neuer kostet wohl so um die 50 Euro. Mich stört auch etwas die Schaftlänge von 91cm, ist bei Deinem aber wohl auch so...auf meiner Anka ist damit kein komfortables Steuern möglich, weil die Pinne dann doch sehr weit draußen steht und ich hochgreifen muss.
> Wie tief soll die Schraube hängen? Kurz unterhalb des Rumpfes für optimalen Schub oder?


 
Ich fahre so 20cm unter Bug!


----------



## eiswerner (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Hallo,
du kannst auch kleinere und somit leichtere Batterien nehmen, mußt sie dann nur mit Steckverbinder zusammen schliesen, hab mir von einer Firma die Alarmanlagen wartet welche besorgt, die müssen nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Batterien( Gelbatterien) austauschen. Da hast du mit 4 stück auch 140 Amp. und brauchst dich nicht abschleppen.:m
Gruß Werner


----------



## Bald Patch (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Hallo,

ich bin etwas überrascht,wie hoch hier bei den benötigten Batterieleistungen gegangen wird.
Ich selbst besitze einen Rhino vx 44 und eine 100 Ah AGM Batterie.
Diese ist mit 33 Kg gewichtsmäßig noch gut zu bewältigen.

Ich habe damit ein großes ca 6 m langes Boot besetzt mit 2 Mann und sämtlichen Angelkram 1 Woche lang in Schweden täglich 6 Stunden nonstop (Schleppangeln)bewegt.

Startanzeige am digitalen Ladezustandsdisplay war immer kurzzeitig 9, kurz darauf 8.Nach 6 Stunden zeigte die Anzeige immer noch eine 3 an.
Eine Stunde mehr war also mindestens  noch drin.

Es war immer windig und wellig.Gefahrene Geschwindigkeitsstufe war 60% die 3 und 40% die 4(gegen die Wellen bei aufböendem Wind)).Wobei zu sagen ist,daß 5 die höchst mögliche Stufe ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten 120 Ah demnach locker ausreichen.
Ich würde eher dazu tendieren,mir zu der 100 er noch eine kleine 45 er als Notreserve mit auf das Boot zu nehmen.

Uwe


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du kannst auch kleinere und somit leichtere Batterien nehmen, mußt sie dann nur mit Steckverbinder zusammen schliesen, hab mir von einer Firma die Alarmanlagen wartet welche besorgt, die müssen nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Batterien( Gelbatterien) austauschen. Da hast du mit 4 stück auch 140 Amp. und brauchst dich nicht abschleppen.:m
> Gruß Werner


 
Hallo, das Schleppen ist bei mir nicht so das Problem, da das nur zweimal im Jahr passiert. Einmal im Frühjahr ins Boot und dann erst wieder im Winter aus dem Boot.|rolleyes
Bin jetzt auch auf der Suche nach einer Frima hier, die Alarmanlagen oder so wartet und will mir dann doch vielleicht dort was holen, wird sicher wesentlich günstiger als "Neu" sein. 

Gruß Drehteufel


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin etwas überrascht,wie hoch hier bei den benötigten Batterieleistungen gegangen wird.
> Ich selbst besitze einen Rhino vx 44 und eine 100 Ah AGM Batterie.
> ...


 
Das ist genau das, worüber ich nachdenke, ob die 200Ah nicht viel zu groß und damit zu teuer ist...auf Stufe 3 oder 4 fahren mit dem Rhino bedeutet aber schon, dass ihr damit Stellen gewechselt bzw. richtig Strecke gemacht habt. Ist also keine Schleppgeschwindigkeit oder?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Bald Patch (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Hallo,

wir haben immer mit Stufe 3 und gegen den Wind mit Stufe 4 schleppen müssen,denn 1.war das Leihboot wirklich riesig und die Wellen + Windverhältnisse so,daß mit Stufe 2 fast kein Vorwärtskommen war.

Ich glaube,mit meinem eigenen 3 m Boot hätte ich dort locker 9 Stunden fahren können.

Und gerade deshalb bin ich ja der Meinung,100 Ah sollten ausreichend sein.Und wenn man sich eine kleine 45 Ah zusätzlich mit einbaut kann man immer fahren bis die Große am Limit ist bzw. vom Tiefentladeschutz abgeschalten wird,umklemmen und kommt damit dann ganz locker "nach Hause".

Man muß auf diese Weise halt keine Angst haben nicht mehr zurück zu kommen,ohne die große Batterie zu schrotten.


Uwe


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150Ah, reicht das?*

Hmm, klingt sinnig. So'n Heimbringer wäre eine Überlegung wert. 
Habe aber gerade heute ein Angebot für eine neue 230Ah Sonnenschein Dryfit Solar-Batterie bekommen. Für "nur" 300 Euro wäre es meine. Für so einen Klopper ist das nicht allzuviel. Taugen die Solarbatterien was?
Was meint Ihr? Kaufen oder nicht kaufen?


----------

